# please recommend sad piano music



## ghostwriter (Aug 8, 2015)

I love this piece and I can't find anything similar


----------



## Emerogork (Sep 6, 2015)

More lamenting than sad.
Gymnopedie no. 1, 2 & 3 by Erik Satie (1866-1925), Piano Solo


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Famous Ravel piece.






Chopin's funeral march.


----------



## Steatopygous (Jul 5, 2015)

Mozart's Rondo K511, heart-wrenching. 
Here is Mitsuko Uchida: 




Beauty and sadness are often closely related: thus I recommend nearly any of the slow movements in the Mozart piano concertos, ditto Schubert's piano sonatas. 
If sadness is related to despair, then Schubert's song cycle Die Winterreise (the greatest song cycle ever) is essential. But be prepared to give it a few listenings.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

ghostwriter said:


> I love this piece and I can't find anything similar


If and when you become familiar with the compete Bach WTC Books 1 and 2, you'll find plenty of pieces that are equally sad. Bach liked to write pieces that pierce the heart with infrequent rays of light (such as the fugue in your link).


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

Try this Faure piece:


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Investigate late Liszt. Varying degrees of iron mixed in with the sad in several pieces. Beethoven's "Moonlight" sonata may evoke a sadness that is modified but not lifted by the work's end.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2015)

I would recommend that the piano piece do something cheery, maybe go to a comedy show or just out to dinner with some friends, preferably funny friends. That's what I do when I'm sad, anyway.

:devil:


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

Beethoven -- Piano Sonatas
Takemitsu -- Rain Tree: Complete Solo Piano Music
Grieg -- Peer Gynt: Solveig's Song (



)
Weberm -- Piano Music


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Here's something that fills the bill: Mendelssohn's Song Without Words Op53#4, also referred to as Melancholy or Sadness of Soul. It's long been a favorite of mine (and I play it myself from time to time):


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Schubert Sonata 21 played by Richter


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

ghostwriter said:


> I love this piece and I can't find anything similar


Try Bach's 5th and 9th symfonias for harpsichord.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

Sibelius Op 5 No. 1 Impromptu


----------



## Steatopygous (Jul 5, 2015)

DavidA said:


> Schubert Sonata 21 played by Richter


really? Sad would not be in the first dozen adjectives I found for this titanic work/performance.


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

You could try Pärt Für Alina


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Janacek's "In the Mists"


----------

